# supfile question



## LateNiteTV (Mar 22, 2009)

in your supfile, can you update both src and ports at the same time by having src-all and ports-all in the same supfile? thanks.


----------



## DrJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes.  I do src, ports and docs all in one shot.


```
*default host=cvsup.freebsd.org
*default base=/usr/local/etc/cvsup
*default prefix=/usr
*default tag=RELENG_7
*default release=cvs delete use-rel-suffix compress
src-all
ports-all tag=.
doc-all tag=.
```

There are disadvantages to doing it this way, of course.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 22, 2009)

use
*default tag=RELENG_7_0
to get security updates


----------



## ale (Mar 22, 2009)

Try portsnap for ports.
It's faster and it waste less bandwith.


----------

